# almost done



## gator465goat (Jul 3, 2015)

65 GTO just painted and putting back together. needing a roof rail chrome channel (holds the weather-strip) for the driver's side plus that chrome vertical piece that runs up the outside of the A pillar. anyone got one i can buy?

it runs up the A pillar over both windows and down the sail. screws into the roof

many thanks. will post pics as soon as i get it pretty with bumpers and trim. using 17 inch rims and they really fill the wheel well.

was just reminded i can't ask for parts here. so i apologize. ignorance is no excuse. my bad. anyone know where i can buy or find a roof rail channel for the 65 GTO?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here is a set, click on the picture to go to the website and scroll down the page;


----------

